# How would I get video out....



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Hello... 

Is there a way to send video OUT of a PC besides the monitor out?? Maybe some sort of PCI card?? i'm looking to send composite video out to a wireless sender then on to a TV.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Most tv tuner cards that I've seen only have video in, not out. I've only seen composite out on video cards, for instance the ATI all in wonder cards, and some of the Radeons. I run my VGA out through a transcoder and directly into my component in on my television.


----------



## Russell R (Apr 24, 2002)

Tim:
The video card that came with my DELL 4500 has an S-Video out. I haven't used it as yet but, I plan send DVD Profiler video from my PC to my Home Theater big screen to browse my DVD collection.

DELL refers to the card as: 64MB nVIDIA GeForce2 MX Graphics Card with TV-Out.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Most nVIDIA, ATI or Matrox cards have S-Video TV out on them.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Most newer cards have the output. If you don't want a new card - get a scan line converter with HD15 passthrough for your monitor.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmm. I have a geForce2 card- it does not have an S-Video out... maybe just an earlier make. Upgrade time


----------

